# Paying rent by the month?



## gurromat (May 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Is it possible to pay rent monthly in Dubai these days? I ask because my employer does not want to pay the whole allowance up front or in 3/4 portions. I would be in the market for a 3 bed villa, perhaps 150k or so.

Many thanks,

G.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Of course it is, everything is possible now, just tell your broker what you will and will not pay, then it's up to them to work for their commission and get you the best deal.

Don't worry about walking away, there's always another property and the prices are dropping anyway...


----------



## gurromat (May 12, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Of course it is, everything is possible now, just tell your broker what you will and will not pay, then it's up to them to work for their commission and get you the best deal.
> 
> Don't worry about walking away, there's always another property and the prices are dropping anyway...


Thanks AC, I have been ringing around agents in Dubai and they don't seem to agree, comments have ranged from a flat "no way" to at best "you'd be lucky."
I don't want to spend my time walking away! When you say "your broker," who do you mean? I took it that the agents usually work for the landlord?

G.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There are some reputable real estate agencies in Dubai that can help you with your needs as long as you outline them in advance. As Andy has mentioned, it's pretty much a buyer's/tenant's market right now, so you can rest assured that something better will come along. Keep shopping and you are bound to find something that will let you pay on a monthly basis.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

gurromat said:


> Thanks AC, I have been ringing around agents in Dubai and they don't seem to agree, comments have ranged from a flat "no way" to at best "you'd be lucky."
> I don't want to spend my time walking away! When you say "your broker," who do you mean? I took it that the agents usually work for the landlord?
> 
> G.


The agent/broker works for the tenant who has to pay the agent a percentage of the rent. If you sign a 1 year contract payable with 12 cheques in advance (i.e. monthly) you will pay 5% of the annual rent to the agent. If you do not want to sign a 1 year contact and want to pay month to month you will find that the rent will be more as it is classed as a short term let and you will not have the same rights as if you had signed a 1 year contract. The Landlord pays nothing to the broker.


----------



## Emrati (May 12, 2010)

I havent heard anything at all in that way...all of them ask me for yearly/quarterly payments.


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

I've seen some apartments offered on monthly payment terms but they tend to be in less popular areas of the city so that probably means that the landlords have wised up to the fact that they have to be flexible to attract tenants in this market. Never seen 12 checks on offer for a villa though. 

The unfortunate fact is that there are plenty of dumb landlords out there who have had it too easy for too long. They are used to piles of potential tenants virtually begging them to rent them the property. Now they have to work at attracting tenants but many are simply not wise enough to realise that its better to get your property let by accepting 12 checks than allow it to remain vacant whilst holding out for 1 check! This is compounded by the agents acting for landlords who don't seem to be able, or want to, persuade their client to get real to the new market.

That said does your employer realise that it will be paying more for the "privilege" of 12 checks? You will get a much better deal if you can offer 1, or at least 3 or 4 checks..


----------

